# Logging



## ford861 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey there- any input will be greatly appreciated!
I'll be pulling downed trees up some pretty steep slopes. I just bought my 1st tractor (Ford 861) and understand I'm in for a pretty dangerous time due to flip/roll-over potential. Are there any ideas out there that can make my task a little safer? I'd like some chain/cable suggestions since I plan to work the trees up by dragging a little ways (from the top of the hill) then re-adjusting the chain/cable hook-up to remove the slack. I don't plan on log lengths any greater than 10' since I'm limited on front end weight and horsepower.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Any work on a slope can be dangerous with any piece of equipment. As for the tractor, do not pull with the three point hitch, only use the draw bar if you have one. The draw bar for towing is usually mounted low and the force of the pull is more towards the center of the tractor.
That being said, how much of this type of work are you going to be doing! Walenstein sells a skidder plate that comes with a winch as well for skidding logs, but I doubt if they recommend skidding them up steep slopes. Pretty pricey unit unless you plan on doing a lot of this sort of thing. 
I have a winch that has a mounting plate that hooks over a trailer hitch ball with a remote control. Maybe you need something like this, keeps you off the tractor while winching in case somethings goes wrong. Use a chain around the log so you don't kink your cable. Add a couple of blocks to ease the pull and stay at the top and off the slope.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pogobill given some darn good advice!!!
Rear tire have good thread..may good set of rear irons for tracksion also braking,
I like to keep chain tight also butt end well above ground not to snag stump or rock.


----------



## ford861 (Jul 29, 2012)

I only have about 20-30 good size trees within reach- the others are over a pretty steep (45-50degree) slope. And I'll have to hire those out to be moved. There is a stationary draw bar which I've been instructed to only use for the log dragging. That winch rig that Pogobill mentions sounds interesting but I doubt I'd shell out the bucks for the Wallenstein set-up. Any specific tackle besides a good chain you all would recommend?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Firstly don’t underestimate the combined forces involved when dragging or recovering logs; irrespective of the diameter a 10’ log especially under tension has the potential to cause serious damage to anything/anybody in the way (of the log or recovery gear).
Please assess & consider the risks carefully in your “operation” as you are also adding a steep slope & an aged tractor (with perhaps compromises on brake, clutch, gearbox, tyre, traction…etc. performance) which could make for an “interesting” experience.

When recovering logs in hill country I’ve used 4WD, 2WD & tracked tractors, & also stand alone power/hand winches, IMO & as suggestions:
If I was forced to use an older 2WD tractor I’d set the line pull uphill using snatch blocks to adjust the angle/direction of pull to the drawbar so:-
- If at the top of the hill, the tractor was pulling as minimum on level ground or preferably downhill 
- If required to be on any slope, the tractor was facing/driving downhill (IMO, to limit flip/roll potential always keep the tractor aligned straight/true with the angle of the slope, drive straight down & reverse up steep slopes)
- & place the tractor in the lowest gear & range for any log recovery (slowly does it & gives control...) 

In terms of gear, you’ll probably need to consider (most SUV 4x4 sites or the Warn winch site can give basic options for setting line pull as the techniques are similar to winching):- 
- Drag chain of a suitable length(s) fitted with grab hooks (not slip hooks, as these may damage the timber & can be a pain as can “jam” in operation) suggest a chain rated @ 7Ton+(min. 5/16” chain links). 
- Snatch Blocks (i.e. Pulleys), depending on the angle/length of pull or to multiply the power, maybe 2 or more suggest rated @ 7Ton+ & able to handle 5/16"+wire cable 
-Wire cable, quality rated @4Ton min & min. 5/16” fitted with reinforced recovery loops or maybe latched clevis hooks. 
- Bow Shackles rated @4Ton+, a number sufficient for your rigging/application 
- Also consider if “tree protection” is required as any chain anchored around a live tree will kill it, ditto for cables & any tree "contact" will also kill/make useless your cable, so you may need tree anchor straps (say 4Ton rated) 
- A suitably rated manual hand winch, “comealong” or block & tackle can also be used (in lieu of tractors) or prove handy in position logs on hills for pulling. 

Also if practical lift your c.10' log ends & chain to close to their end a robust small section of "skid plate" log suitably V'd (to help secure the 10' logs) in the centre ("skid plate" length c.6" greater either side of the diameter of your c.10' logs ) placed at right angles to your 10' log -this "skid plate" resuable log will make the pull easier/less damaging on the 10' logs as it will take the wear of dragging & make "digging in"/"hang ups" less likely - for the line pull/skidding, anchor your pulling chain to this "skid plate" log.

Trust this assists. Good luck & please post some photo’s


----------

